# Peugeot 206 cc meets Chemical Guys



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Hey all from Athens, :wave:

Few weeks ago during my summer vacations my cousin asked me to polish her car. It's a 8 years old Peugeot 206 cc in silver.

So instead of enjoy hot summer like this 










I decided it would be more fun to play with these toys 



















Car washed with CG Citrus Wash and Gloss - no snow foam as I didn't have my jet wash with me - using 2 buckets and dried with wooly.
I used trix to decontamination










And start doing its thing




























With a dump mf removed the loosen tar










Wheels decontaminated too using BH Autowheels




























After that I rinsed the wheels and proceed to clay.

BH regular used with ONR as clay lube










Car washed again with cg citrus wash and dried with wooly.

As I didn't want to spend all my summer vacations polishing her car I decide to go to one step polish using menzerna 203

Silver is one of the most difficult color to photograph but I did the best I could.

Here are some photos showing the process

Rear fender










50/50










Finished










Before










After










Boot grills help me to take some 50/50 and before after





































And some finished photos



















Boot before










After










50/50 of boot against bumper










50/50 on color coded bumper










Right tail fender

Before










After










50/50










I tried to capture a decent 50/50










But color didn't help me 










But I had better luck in that picture










Pillar 50/50





































Roof



















Left fender before










I could move camera and don't show the deeper but I ll never enter in that game.










Fender against bonnet










And after few passes bonnet looked much better ( sorry for dull pic )










Bonnet finished. Not perfect to my eyes but I wanted to show the real correction achieved rather hide things under halogen.










Next day Car had a quick wash again to remove the dust, then car had a wipe off with carpro eraser



















Glazed with blacklight










Two layers of Jetseal 109 to make sure car was fully protected under Greek sun










Top of the cake was Lava applied with da and black hex pad. I ve seen Lava in Magpiev6 clio so i guess it could be perfect on french paint 










As long I was waiting for wax to cure I did few things

Exhaust polished with optimum metal polish



















Chromed plastics polished too



















Wheels sealed with jetseal










Migliore bella lustra was my tyre dressing



















Plastics dressed with CG new look trim gel ( didn't take any pics )

Windscreen cleaned with Rain x 2 in 1 ( also no pics available )

Lava buffed and a huge smile came out of my face :argie::argie::argie:

Enjoy




































































































Then moved the car from the shadow


















































































Flake pop in direct sunlight :doublesho:doublesho





































Roof opened























































Hope you like it

All comments are welcome


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow, that looked in great condition before hand, and looks even better now!

Great job!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic job:thumb:


----------



## cbr6fs (Aug 15, 2011)

Looks fantastic Kosta, bravo.

Your a better man than me doing that work in this heat, my cars go into hibernation as far as cleaning goes in the summer.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Fabulous result Kotsos! Top marks.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Excellent as usual Kostas, worthy August winner in the competition thread


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

very nice and glossy and a lovely crisp finish


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Great work  the first picture is my favourite though :lol:


----------



## tansel (Sep 26, 2010)

top work kiriye 

but i think the car had had a heavy body repair, am i right?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

The pug looks stunning Kostas! 

Nice shine there mate, hard to get silver looking great, but you've done it! 

Nice photos too! :thumb:


----------



## franjbOL (Apr 2, 2012)

nice car!! great job


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Fantastic turnaround mate! good finish!:thumb:


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Great work & nice write up! :thumb:


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

JBirchy said:


> Wow, that looked in great condition before hand, and looks even better now!
> 
> Great job!


Cheers

I was surprised myself too with the previous condition as it is already 8 years old. Also thought that peugeot paint will be softer 



shaunwistow said:


> Excellent as usual Kostas, worthy August winner in the competition thread


Ta Shaun.

Not as impressive as the Merc but was fun too



steve from wath said:


> very nice and glossy and a lovely crisp finish


Thanks a lot Steve, i think lava added something special to the finish



jlw41 said:


> Great work  the first picture is my favourite though :lol:


I m sure it is come to Greece weather is still fine



a_tansel said:


> top work kiriye
> 
> but i think the car had had a heavy body repair, am i right?


Thanks a lot.

I don't have ptg to take any reading but I dont remember she ever mention me about respray



herbiedacious said:


> Fabulous result Kotsos! Top marks.





cbr6fs said:


> Looks fantastic Kosta, bravo.
> 
> Your a better man than me doing that work in this heat, my cars go into hibernation as far as cleaning goes in the summer.


Thank you.

Summertime here is not the best to polish but I wanted to do it not matter weather was



tonyy said:


> Fantastic job:thumb:


Thank you Tonyy



-Raven- said:


> The pug looks stunning Kostas!
> 
> Nice shine there mate, hard to get silver looking great, but you've done it!
> 
> Nice photos too! :thumb:


Thank you Matty, yes I dont like silver too but that one came good.

Now I m waiting for your photos


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

franjbOL said:


> nice car!! great job


Cheers Franj



Planet Admin said:


> Fantastic turnaround mate! good finish!:thumb:


Thank you Planet man



matt_83 said:


> Great work & nice write up! :thumb:


Cheers matt


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Stunning finish I can see why you smiled. Suberb work with the lava and a cracking job on the exhaust.


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

Kotsos my friend if you print all your fotos you can make a detailing magazine with the before and afters.. very nice jop


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

Beautiful work as ever, enhanced of course by the rather pleasant surroundings (which, compared to the bleak, dark rainy and cold view outside Shiny Towers right now, is maddening )

Your photos are always excellent, are you sure you don't spend as much time setting up shots as you do detailing? :lol:


----------



## Foxhound (May 5, 2011)

Great work!!

I know what is like to photograph silver cars.. I have one and it had to get the correction shots!!

But great job!!


----------



## than00liz. (Sep 20, 2012)

Great job Kostas :thumb:


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Amazing work once again Kostas. Your taking cars to another level along with your pictures, well done mate looks superb:thumb:


----------



## mattay (Apr 2, 2012)

wow great result kotsos loving the pics too


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

fantastic job fella. that will look so goodin the athens sun.
witch we had summer weather like that


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Soul Hudson said:


> Stunning finish I can see why you smiled. Suberb work with the lava and a cracking job on the exhaust.


Cheers buddy

Opti metal polish is great product and very underestimated



spiros said:


> Kotsos my friend if you print all your fotos you can make a detailing magazine with the before and afters.. very nice jop


Thanks koumpare.

I wish i could do a playboy magazine tbh even there was any pic of the cars there 



Foxx said:


> Beautiful work as ever, enhanced of course by the rather pleasant surroundings (which, compared to the bleak, dark rainy and cold view outside Shiny Towers right now, is maddening )
> 
> Cheers Foxx
> 
> Your photos are always excellent, are you sure you don't spend as much time setting up shots as you do detailing? :lol:


Shiny towers surroundings sound so tempting. We can swap :lol::lol:

Lets say i spent less time taking photos than visit Shinearama site 



Foxhound said:


> Great work!!
> 
> I know what is like to photograph silver cars.. I have one and it had to get the correction shots!!
> 
> But great job!!


Thanks lad

50/50 is pita you take pics you think that you have take the million dollar shot and when you open it in computer screen ... :devil:



than00liz. said:


> Great job Kostas :thumb:


Thank you Thanasis


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

wanner69 said:


> Amazing work once again Kostas. Your taking cars to another level along with your pictures, well done mate looks superb:thumb:


Thank you Wayne.

I ll keep some space in memory card when i ll come to Manchester 



mattay said:


> wow great result kotsos loving the pics too


Ta mattay



bazz said:


> fantastic job fella. that will look so goodin the athens sun.
> witch we had summer weather like that


Cheers Bazz

Weather is fine for vacations not polishing, sometimes it becomes nightmare with temps over 40 c


----------

